

Small online retailers call Internet sales tax a 'nightmare' - arbuge
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/online-retailers-call-internet-sales-141000272.html?l=1

======
arbuge
This clearly sounds like a massive barrier to entry to new ecommerce companies
to me. It makes me wonder if Amazon et al. are at least partly motivated by
the desire to stifle competition here.

I'm also pretty sure this would affect SaaS companies, not just ecommerce -
sales taxes apply to services as well as products. For example I'm in Texas,
and pay 8.25% sales tax to my hosting provider, who also happens to be here.

